
Six Degrees of Alan Turing - wslh
http://hackingdistributed.com/2015/10/19/six-degrees-of-alan-turing/
======
greenyoda
_" Specifically, it shows a dynamic graph in which each vertex is an author of
a computer science research paper, where there is an edge between two authors
if they have co-authored a paper..."_

This is an exact copy of the "Erdős number" concept (just replaces "math" with
"computer science" and "Erdős" with "Turing"):

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erd%C5%91s_number](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erd%C5%91s_number)

